# One browser hangs, the other doesn't



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 22, 2015)

Over the past few days, I've noticed that Chromium tends to hang when visiting certain sites but, if I switch to Firefox, the site opens just fine. I thought it was related to well known issues with Chromium but, yesterday, I noticed the opposite; sites would hang in Firefox but open in Chromium.

The only example I can recall right now is a terrible example cause it's a terribly coded site but it's one that I didn't have a problem with a week ago, at least. Here's another. 

There are more I'll post if I find them but is it just me?


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 22, 2015)

Those sites you linked to worked for me just now in Chromium, but you're not alone:

https://github.com/gliaskos/freebsd-chromium/issues/40
Thread interesting-way-of-attempting-to-get-an-issue-fixed.54038

EDIT: Damn it. Should've read more carefully. Those site also worked in Firefox for me. No hangs.


----------



## roddierod (Nov 22, 2015)

Well I have had the problem of sites not opening in Chromium based browsers or the last few weeks...but the rub here is that this happens to me at work in a Windows environment, I haven't tried it at home on FreeBSD because I don't use Chromium normally, but if it happens tomorrow at work I'll take note and try the site at home.


----------



## protocelt (Nov 22, 2015)

FWIW, the only time I see Chromium tabs crashing (Aw, Snap!) is on YouTube. I haven't had any problems otherwise. I seem to have more issues with Firefox than Chromium.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 22, 2015)

Both sites load here with libxul-38.4.0 and firefox-42.0,1.


----------



## YuryG (Nov 29, 2015)

Both sites work for me too. In both browsers. firefox-42.0,1 and chromium-46.0.2490.86.
I have annoying problems mostly with flash-using sites. Some doesn't work on any non-Windows browser for me.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 29, 2015)

To be clear, I'm not saying they don't work. I'm saying they take different times in loading. At times, one may have the spinner going while waiting to download and I can go to the other browser where it will load quickly. It doesn't happen with all sites. Charter is my ISP and I've noticed problems with a node in Texas, Level3 Communications, but that problem place has been there for years. I just don't get that at all but I just don't have time to investigate these things.

This particular issue only started a couple of weeks ago.


----------

